# Rem Oil works fine, why spend more?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought my 92FS new a year ago, and so far fired 1800 rounds of various ammo from 115-147gr, including NATO ball, with zero malfunctions. I clean it after every 100-150 rounds fired, and have never used anything but Rem Oil for both cleaning and lubrication. My conclusion? Rem Oil works just fine on Berettas so no need to waste money on any of the expensive super CLPs or lubricants out there on the market. Just sayin'.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you use it often enough, and properly, good old 3-in-1 oil also works as well as any other gun oil.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I've always had good luck with Remoil.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've used Rem Oil for many years. Never had any problems, concerns, or issues with it. 

Hard to find anything better.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

I have found that as a cleaner remoil does a poor job removing carbon and as a lubricant it disapates too quickly.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Mobil 1 works better than Rem Oil IMO. It doesn't seem to dry-up/evaporate nearly as quickly as Rem Oil. And it's not a dust magnet.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know why you say Rem Oil is a dust magnet. I live in the desert and at my outdoor range I set my gun aside with the slide locked open while I reload magazines. Meanwhile the wind is blowing all kinds of dust and grit around. I've never had any malfunctions nor seen any evidence of attracting dust. Rem Oil dries, yes, but it leaves a Teflon coating behind for lubrication.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

joepeat said:


> I don't know why you say Rem Oil is a dust magnet. I live in the desert and at my outdoor range I set my gun aside with the slide locked open while I reload magazines. Meanwhile the wind is blowing all kinds of dust and grit around. I've never had any malfunctions nor seen any evidence of attracting dust. Rem Oil dries, yes, but it leaves a Teflon coating behind for lubrication.


 Joe, I live in Wyoming's high desert. That's why I say it's a dust/grit magnet...evidently I'm out in the wind and dirt shooting a lot more than you are...that's my guess. Are you sure about the Teflon additive? I never heard of that, it's not in their wipes I don't believe. not trying to bust your chops about this. It's just my opinion. I use Mobil 1 synthetic for all my vehicles & guns.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

No problem. I understand and respect your position, and I'm even willing to try some Mobil 1 sometime. Maybe my Mojave dust is different from the high desert variety?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like Breakfree CLP the best.

Rem Oil gets me that "chemical high" when I clean the gun inside. I have allergies and asthma, and I am sensitive to chemical smells. I used RemOil for a while in the 1990s, but eventually switched over to Breakfree. It's probably around the same cost, because I get a larger bottle that is not that expensive.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Been using Rem Oil lately because, 1) I have a lot of it. And, 2) I prefer Ballistol, but Mrs. doesn't like the smell. So that's that.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The never ending gun oil....

I use gun oils on gun and car oil on cars. I think the engineers know more about what each need than I do and formulate accordingly. 

Guns do not punish their oil anything close to what a car does and a car needs additives that a gun would never think of needing, which IMHO, maybe harmful. If you've gotten away with it I'm happy for you.

I think 3-in-1 is great stuff. A few years a go a member on the Ruger forum did a pretty good test of around a dozen different oils; gun, car, 3-in-1. He looked at evaporation, sticky goo, etc. Believe it or not; 3-in-1 won for staying put, not evaporating, not converting to goo. It's pure lubricant. 

How many times does your semi cycle before you take it down and refresh the lube? 100? 800? It's not like a piece of manufacturing equipment that runs 1000's of cycles per hour or your car's bearing that takes 10K beatings per mile or so. SO why all the worry??? Good Grief! Your gun will suffer more from TOO much lube than it will from the wrong lube.

The hype you hear is from the gun oil industry trying to convince you that you NEED their product. Just like the guys who want you to change your car's oil every 3000 miles. (notice how the only guys who tell you that, are the same who want to SELL you oil? Try reading your car's manual. After all they built the car)

Military calls for a 'light' coating of some pretty thin oil and that's in semi auto RIFLES. Now, look at your home owner grade hand gun and think about that. 

I read where a very well experienced gunsmith said in his experience he'd seen more wear on guns from dis-assembly (bunged up screws, etc.) that actual usage wear. 

Personally; I have a can of 3-in-1 (yes, it says its for guns on the label) and Outer's Gun Oil. I use whatever is handy and I use it lightly, pistol or revolver. Exceptions: the 1911s and the two ARs get Frog Lube because they run cooler and are much easier to clean with Frog Lube.

IMHO: all this endless search or hype for a magic oil to use in your gun is BS. The requirements just are not that tough for the average home owner. Now, battle conditions with M240 or MG42 that's different. But for you or me? Keep it simple and sleep well at night.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

joepeat said:


> No problem. I understand and respect your position, and I'm even willing to try some Mobil 1 sometime. Maybe my Mojave dust is different from the high desert variety?


 Joe, I checked out Rem Oil today at wallyworld. Surenuff, Teflon added to the formula. I didn't know that. I stand corrected.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> Joe, I checked out Rem Oil today at wallyworld. Surenuff, Teflon added to the formula. I didn't know that. I stand corrected.


Thanks, next time I'm in Wallyworld I'll check out Mobil 1, it seems to have a pretty good following among gun owners.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Spike12 said:


> The never ending gun oil....


Next topic, magazine springs.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been using Remoil for decades, it's a very thin and light oil so I haven't experienced it being a dust magnet. I'm currently using the new Rem-oil with VCI, along with the standard Rem-oil. Seems to be a little more slick, longer lasting and the claim it's very resilient to moisture and good for the barrel doesn't hurt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

joepeat said:


> Next topic, magazine springs.


 :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------

